# January SNOW



## polski (Jan 2, 2011)

Thaw threads depress me. Fortunately this thaw appears destined to be short-lived and rainfall is minimal. Unfortunately most places didn't have enough of a base to withstand this turn of events on natural-snow trails so there's a bit of starting-from-scratch to be done. Still, it appears we're quickly turning back to colder temps and some, potentially significant, precip is in the works.

Specifically, glad to see NWS-Burlington talking about a clipper on Tuesday with light accum (2-4" though that's geared to lowlands; perhaps more at higher elev?) and possibility of a more significant snowfall toward the end of the week. NWS-Taunton also talks of potential coast storm from a series of complex lows late this week, though it's certainly too early to say with any confidence what might happen. NWS-Gray indicates snow showers (though light?) tonight in N NH/NW ME mountains and they also discuss possible storm(s) toward end of week.

Me, I'm gonna take the opportunity to work my ass off the next few days & hope to have pow to ski by the weekend ...


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 2, 2011)

polski said:


> Me, I'm gonna take the opportunity to work my ass off the next few days & hope to have pow to ski by the weekend ...



Exactly what I was thinking of doing!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2011)

I was going to say that our forecast up here in Vermont looks very, very good.  No big storms, but plenty of little events that will pile up.  I like to joke and say that when big storms are forecast they seem to be a bust, but we usually get more from the "little storms" than expected.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2011)

heard something on the radio on the way home today that we might see some snow on Friday, i'll take it!


----------

